
The irony is strong on this one  - pavs
http://geektechnica.com/2010/06/the-irony-is-strong-on-this-one/
======
byoung2
_How ironic is it, that a design blog with an opinion piece on why web
designers shouldn’t use Ad blockers and yet the site is flooded with ads and
has zero content above the fold?_

That is not ironic at all...they obviously support ads (since they have lots
of ads on their site), and therefore they oppose ad blockers (as expressed in
the opinion piece).

------
ciab
It's like rain on your wedding day.

~~~
getonit
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT1TVSTkAXg>

Edit: While we're on the subject, here's one for the fans... sell-out much?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7afdfBHj4>

